# Calcium testing of milk for foaling date?



## mybabysewanka (Feb 15, 2009)

I do the pool test strips and you can buy them at your local walmart or any where that sells the pool test strips. You want to get the ones that test levels of the PH you can get a 5 way testing strips wich I paid $12 dollars for and you use the first and third square on there. Then you want to get distilled water which is really cheap and will last you forever. With this method the ratio is 6:1 meaning 6cc's of distilled water to 1cc of milk, if you cant get a full cc and you can manage to get .5cc's then you mix in 3 cc's of water. You want to use something like maybe a shot glass to mix them with or something really clean that wont interfere with the testing. I just took a leftover little plastic Garlic Powder bottle washed it out and cut it down in size to use it as my milking cup. It is really verry accurate. This is how you would read it:

If the calcium level (which will be the first square) reads less that 100ppm you can wait two days before retesting unless she is showing other signs of foaling readiness. Above 100ppm, but less than 200 ppm, check daily, in the evening. Once you hit 200 ppm, you've got colostrum. 90 percent will foal within 24 to 48 hours. Over 500 ppm, do not leave her unattended. Chemetrics is similiar. Test once per day until calcium levels reach 125. After 124 test twice per day, preferably morning and evening. When the calcium level first reaches 200 ppm, about 50 percent of mares will foal within 24 hours. Birth usually is very near when the mare's calcium concentration reaches 300 to 500 ppm.

The pH (which is the third square on the strip) is another good indicator of foaling readiness. It will be relatively unchanged at 7.0 or higher the whole time, then drop below 7.0 within hours of birth. Do not leave her unattended from this point on. Chemetrics does not measure pH, so it is a good idea to use both methods to really narrow down the timing of partruition.

I am using this method now and my mare is at day 302 and it is working fine for me thus far it's showing I have a way to go yet.. Hope this helps.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow thanks - and at day 302 you have milk??? My mare is maiden so I know this can be more normal but her bags are still hard - just an edema - and she also has a slight stomach edema. So no chance of trying this test yet, but I want to be prepared!


----------



## mybabysewanka (Feb 15, 2009)

yup it's still at the clear watery stage so I only test her every 5-10 days and squeez a little bit out just to check the color daily.. And you are welcome


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

I also use the pool strips. We have found the biggest indicator to be the PH. When it suddenly drops foaling is usually within hours!

Kay


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

I used the Predict A Foal kit for the first time last year ...

One mare was due to foal within *SECONDS* for 4 days straight ... :? :lol: :? ... according to the test strips so they did me absolutely "0" good with her. I didnt get any sleep for those 4 days, plus the 4 days before when she was supposedly 24 hours away from foaling ...

Second mare didnt even show up as being 24 hours out let alone imminent. I had her on the monitor and I knew her well enough that I knew something was up - whether the test strips agreed or not. She foaled and the test strips were "0" help with her as well

Would I use them again? Probably not ...

Would I *RELY* on them again? Never ... 

Now I have heard another kit works better than the Predict A Foal does. Maybe I'll give it a try instead???


----------



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

I have been using "Leisure Time" Spa & Hot Tub Test Strips on my mare. 
My mare was bred end of May 2011.
And should be just about 335-340 days pregnant.

Mamma Bear getting close ^.^ I give her no more than 2 days.
And if shes right on time I guess a filly 

As of today (5/03/2012).
Tested for last 2 weeks / every 2 days

8am test was 50- on Cal.
5pm test was 50- on Cal.
11pm test was 200+ on Cal.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I was told to do the ratio 3:1,and when I checked online that's what I read too..Anyone know for sure which is the correct/most accurate ratio?Does it matter between the two,or will you come up with the same results?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

My sister got the testing strips to help her predict her maiden mare. For the longest time she couldn't get more than a tiny drop (too little to test). Finally she got enough to test at 327 days (milked in the evening), the calcium tested at 75 so she thought she would test in two days feeling "safe" for now. Well, her colt arrived about 36 hours after the first and only milk test. LOL!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't know about those strips but know alot of people seem to use them{watching to much mare stare}. I always have just watched my mares behavior,other foaling indicators{bag,belly,back end,waxing etc} I do milk them to check what milk looks like. I have predicted foaling within 24-48 hrs on most of them.Maybe just some mothers intuition or luck on my part:?.Have been there almost all their births. Seems the ones I missed where when I reluctanly agreed to go out for some social gathering:-(.Knew they where close but never got home till they had just delivered{babies still wet}Had to tell hubby told you so:lol:


----------



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

So far the strips are helping me alot. I do know once Cal. raches over 200+ the mare has gottne her first milk & ready, may pop with-in 24-36 hours. When PH levels get lower than 7.5 the foal is with-in a few hours. I will be heading out in 15 min to do her nightly check. 

I think I just like being rigth there every moment. HAvent missed a foal yet useing this method & every time is always amazing


----------



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

For testing withhe strips use Distilled water only. Tap water has Cal & ph in the water and will alter readings.

1cc milk 1/2cc distilled water is what i use. 
I cut the testing strip down, dip for 2 sec & pat around squares to dry so it doesnt smear. 
Check on side of strip container with colors to levels


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

I was doing a 1:6 ratio that most of the mini sites I read recommended. I put one squirt directly into a syringe (just took the plunger out and held my thumb over the tip.) then I would take it inside and add the distilled water. So far, the testing didn't work for me, but the mare did not wax or leak a single drop of milk.

I have a maiden mare "due" in 30 days. My current foal has kept me pretty busy for the last week, but I will start testing Rondee again. Every mare is different, so I hope it works for her. If not, it is still good training for them to have their udders handled, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joie (Dec 30, 2011)

Smokum said:


> For testing withhe strips use Distilled water only. Tap water has Cal & ph in the water and will alter readings.
> 
> 1cc milk 1/2cc distilled water is what i use.


Using the incorrect ratio will also alter your readings. The correct ration of milk:distilled water is 1:6. If you cannot get enough milk for that ratio then you can use .5cc(milk):3cc(distilled water). 

Do not mix directly in the syringe. Use a small cup (I use old film cannisters or a tiny solo/dixie cup) to collect the milk. Then, use the little syringe to draw up the milk. Use ANOTHER CLEAN container, add the correct amount of milk, and then add the appropriate ratio of distilled water from a CLEAN syringe (I use a seperate CLEAN 3cc syringe for the water, and just draw twice. I also mark my syringes so I don't ever mix them.)

I have been testing milk since 2006. I have not had an unattended foaling on my farm since I started. I find that the pool or spa strips are adequate for early testing, but if you REALLY want good, accurate calcium results, you must use the Chemetrics Kit. It's night and day. HOWEVER, the pool strips are valuable simply for their pH readings. I have found that once the pH drops, you are close, within 24-48 hours tops. So, normally, I will start off with using the pool strips and then once the calcium is high on the strips I move to Chemetrics. This year I decided to just go with the pool strips and also go by the color and taste of the milk. I found it to be just as accurate, if not moreso. Once the milk went from salty to bland to sweet and opaque white we were on 24/7 watch.


----------



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

May 3rd (two days ago)
PH wasnt on the grid
Cal. was around 250. (she got her Colosium) "First Milk"

Today May 5th I have 2 different checks

Here is her 5pm check.
PH dropping & Cal the same...











Here is her 10pm check
PH dropped again & Cal has gone up!!!










I would belive her Cal to be over 400 at this point. Baby due tonight!!!


----------



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

May 6th .. slept out in barn for the night with mamma bear.
She was pretty normal with her nightly routine. 
Kept to her hay pile, napped twice, laid down only 3 times for not long periods then went back to eatting. 
She didnt wax or give me any different signs.
The test strips are very accurate for me. 
Once PH hits 7.6 & Cal reach 250-400 I know im sleeping in the barn for the night.

Long night but she finaly laid down around 9:30am and delivered just at 10am.
Beautiful healthy baby boy ^.^

Here they are at 2pm today (4 hours old)


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Smokum said:


> May 6th .. slept out in barn for the night with mamma bear.
> She was pretty normal with her nightly routine.
> Kept to her hay pile, napped twice, laid down only 3 times for not long periods then went back to eatting.
> She didnt wax or give me any different signs.
> ...



Congratulations! He is a very nice looking boy


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Interesting. I'm going to try this, if I can just get her to let me touch her udders for a long period of time.


----------



## MuLaLa (Apr 26, 2014)

*Foaling Predictor*

I am a firm believer in the pool strips. I have tried Predict a Foal strips (and others) but their reliability is medium at best. I have a mare who will blow 5 sqaures of the PAF strips for 4-5 days before foaling. How does that help?
The pool strips that check "hardness" and "PH" are the final verification BUT guys everything else needs to be in place. The physical look of the mare tells a whole most of the tale. Especially her tush. Is it red inside and looks like it is sliding off her backside it is so elongated? Her milk will go thru color changes from clear to yellow to a milky gray. When that milk turns gray it is time for the pool strips. Hardness is low when Blue and High when Purple. You want Purple.
PH is hot pink when high and a pale orange when Low. When you see that change from pink to orange you are getting real close. Pale orange ... 4 hours at most. I foal 3-5 foals a year and the cheap Wally World (6 way) pool strips are the way to go. In our area the brand carried is Aqua Chem. They are extremely reliable but PLEASE if you are bringing a foal into this world ... know what you are doing. Do your homework and be prepared for an amazing moment or capable if something goes wrong. Good Luck!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I watch my mares very closely and I use the Predict A Foal strips. I've used other kits and pool testing strips and found that I prefer the PAF kits. As soon as one of my mares looks to be imminent for foaling, I test to see what her milk is like. With maidens, I will test a few days before the due date to see the changes occurring in the milk since frequently they won't have any other signs. I've only had the PAF kit "wrong" once and that was because the mare went into Stage 1 Labor 2 weeks early, and STAYED in it for 2 weeks. She had all the changes, but she lost her colostrum and had the foal 2 weeks later. So I don't hold that one against them. The rest of the times I've used the strips, they've been right on.


----------

